# Wheel size ?



## guyman (Jun 2, 2005)

Anybody know what backspacing i would need for a 1971 GTO. Cragar ss 15" with 235/60/15. Looking to pick up some unilug cragars on Ebay, they offer different backspacing.
Guy


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

I have Cragar 245/60 15's on the back of one of mine with a 4 1/2" backspace. Also used a 2" higher spring.


----------

